# Raw Bait Prices



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's some interesting numbers regarding bait. I have always been a proponent of none medicated beef for canine bait. But that's always a long shot. I used to get horse meat for $0.10/lb many years ago, but I belive the price went through the roof because of specialized dog food manufacturers.

In 2013 Horse meat would cost me $0.60/lb on the hoof or around $600 for an 1,000 lb nag. As an Iowa hunter a thousand pounds of deer will cost me $214.00. Bait butcher yield on both is about the same ...poor! Lots of legs and neck!

I like deer as bait but I don't like it because of unlike horse it dehydrates fast. Yesirreeee, horses are made to run long and hard and when you butcher one it becomes evident from those 5 gallon buckets full of oxygen carrying blood. Deer are made to get out fast and their blood content reveals they are a flight animal and not distant runners.

I will say this, bar none fresh and tainted deer cubes will hook more yotes than any horse on the plains areas of the US. The only thing that tops deer is beef in cattle country.

However, readers, I use caution when I say that as I have not trapped yotes in deer country for awhile. Thus here in Iowa if ugly yote's ever start becoming worth as much as western yotes...I am positive deer will be the number one bait.

I hear rumors this may be one of those years, so you Iowa resident trappers, help the farmers and yourself, shoot a few hundred pounds of deer and cube the bait for trapping.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good write up Larry thanks for sharing


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Pokey how yah doing? Just had a few minutes and if any junior trappers are out there, perhaps you can get an idea how I try to squeeze every penny I can from fur.

I am hearing rumors even ugly Iowa pelts may snag some good funding this season,


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Doing good Larry starting to think about trapping season


----------

